# My hot ex girlfriend



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I received a phone call from a gorgeous ex-girlfriend this morning 'out-of-the-blue' to see if I was still around. I don't have any idea how she even got my phone number, as it has changed more than a few times since I knew her.

We lost track of time, talked for over an hour, chatting about the wild, times we used to enjoy together.

I couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling a little of that 'old magic'.

'Wow!' I was flabbergasted.

'I don't know if I could keep pace with you now', I said, 'I'm a bit older and a bit greyer and balder than when you last saw me. Plus I don't really have the energy I used to have.'

She just giggled and said she was sure I would 'rise to the challenge'.

'Yeah.' I said. 'Just so long as you don't mind a waistline that's a few inches wider these days! Not to mention my total lack of muscle tone....everything is sagging, my teeth are a bit yellowed and I am developing jowls like a Great Dane!'

She laughed and told me to stop being so silly.

She teased me saying that tubby, gray haired, older men were cute, and she was sure I would still be a great lover.

Anyway, she giggled and said, 'I've put on a few pounds myself!'

So I told her to bu**er off.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

In yer dreams :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

or nightmares...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good though..and you dont know how true to life that is


----------

